# Orange Beach/Gulf Shores Cobia---4/29



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I was finally able to get out for a full day of cobia hunting. I was going to go west and fish the rigs but never made it too far. Went 2-4 on Cobes, boating a 30lb and 55ish fish. The other two we hooked and lost due to a damaged rod tip. Got to two close platforms and no cobia, so we chummed up snapper hoping for big black snapper. I hooked two nice ones in the 8lb range and got them close and sharks ate them. Soon after, the sharks were ridiculous and we gave up. Lost to much tackle to continue. Got snotty after that and we headed back.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice fish man! I had high hopes of landing one from the yak this year but the window is rapidly closing.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Nice fish man! I had high hopes of landing one from the yak this year but the window is rapidly closing.


You still have time. The biggest one Ive caught from my yak was in late June so you never know


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Congrats Chris on a nice haul!!


----------



## Elisdaddyjohn (Apr 1, 2012)

Better late than never!!! Congrats Chris! We're those the first cobes 
on the new boat?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Elisdaddyjohn said:


> Better late than never!!! Congrats Chris! We're those the first cobes
> on the new boat?


As a matter of fact, they were the first cobes on the new boat! Felt great to get that part done


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice fish 🎣👌


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

very nice fish hoping to snag a big one this weekend


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice fish.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice cobe Chris, 2 for 4 aint shabby! lol What did they eat by the way?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Jigs, all four of them


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Chris V said:


> As a matter of fact, they were the first cobes on the new boat! Felt great to get that part done



Nice catch Chris. What new ride did you get?

Jimmy


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I bought a 24' Pathfinder with a full tower and added a bunch of stuff to it. It was the last boat Garbo posted for sale on here


----------



## bshep12 (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice fish


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Chris V said:


> I bought a 24' Pathfinder with a full tower and added a bunch of stuff to it. It was the last boat Garbo posted for sale on here


Saweeeet! See on de' water!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish Chris, thanks for sharing your day...really want to learn fly fishing this year, I'll be in touch.
E.


----------



## seafox (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice fish man
How far were the rigs with all the sharks on them?
Fished on the Dixie Bar a couple weeks back and it was loaded with sharks too.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Frenchy said:


> Nice fish Chris, thanks for sharing your day...really want to learn fly fishing this year, I'll be in touch.
> E.


Come by the store whenever and I'll start teaching you how to use one. It's very addicting.

Sea fox, the first "pipe" you hit going west of Perdido Pass is where the sharks were. It was ridiculous. Big Sandbar Sharks


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Gotta do some thing about them sharks , they're gettin as bad as the snapper as far as messing up a good day of fishing !!! Good going Chris


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Nice fish! I spent three days in the tower with nothing to show for it.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice Chris! Good job getting out there!

Robert


----------

